# taking horns of 6 week old goats



## Mrennebu6 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, I am new to goats and just got 2 six week old female goats. I believe they said they were pygmy cross. I know the father was pygmy but not sure on moms. The moms were about knee/thigh high. The ones I got were part of triplets and are not real big at least not yet. I will post pics as soon as I can. They have little horns that are about an inch up. I have a 6 children and would like to get rid of the horns for safety sake!. How would I go about this? I live in southeastern WI if there are any local goat people who may be able to help Also they told me to give them 1 can on sweet goat feed 1x aday and unlimited hay. They will be on grass and yard as soon as I get up an outdoor fence. any help on feeding would also be appreciated. Thanks,
Michele


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

In my opinion, they are to old to have them removed. Most people do it at days old not weeks. But I am not one that removes the horns so I am sure others will reply.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think that they are too old to burn the horns but you can band them. I have never done it but I know that others have done it. Just make sure that you notch a few spots around the horn for the bands and do it as close to the skull as possible. 6 weeks is too young to wean kids, in my opinion, but since you already have them, just make sure they have free access to hay and clean water, yes and grain.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Most likely too late to use a disbudder. Can you get a photo?
Bands can work from what I hear but if you do it this time of year you could have a issue with flys.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You are right Logan, I forgot about the fly issue right now.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I personally wouldn't disbud a kid that old. However, I would band the horns. Just spray some blue Kote around the horn/ band area afterwards if flies are an issue.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

6 weeks is way to old, in my opinion, to disbud. I usually disbud within the first week for most of my kids...the latest is about 2 weeks for tiny, slower growing kids. 

I agree that you can band the horns later on...six months to a couple years old, the horns should be big enough to band. :thumb:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

If you don't feel comfortable banding them, you can get a vet to remove them. I believe someone on this board recently had a vet remove 1 inch horns from their baby goats - knocked them out briefly and removed them. I had 3 inch horns removed by a vet when my one doe was almost a year old.


----------

